# Best way to transfer heat upstairs?



## slheinlein (Jan 4, 2008)

I have a Harman XXV which I purchased a few months ago.  My home is a two story with a total of 3000 sq. ft.  I know the XXV is probably a little under powered for this sq. ft. but I am trying to get some of the downstairs heat from the stove to travel upstairs.  My downstairs furnace is not even on but still have to run my upstairs furnace since I can't get the heat upstairs.  Any ideas?


----------



## pegdot (Jan 4, 2008)

Can you give us some idea of your floorplan? Like where the stove is and where the stairs are? Are you currently using any fans to move the air?


----------



## BIGISLANDHIKERS (Jan 4, 2008)

My first floor is 1500. I have a full finished basement that is pretty much wide open.  The stove is at the opposite side of my stairs.  I have tried several things to get the heat upstairs.  I run the furnace fan which seems to work but it takes ALONG time. I put an open register in the floor but all that happened is cold air went down the hole.  I use floor fans but that takes a while also.  The basement ceiling is unfinnished so I get some radiant heat thru the floor.  The upstairs is typically about 6 degrees colder than the basement....sometimes more, sometimes less.  I guess to make my answer short there is no real easy way that I have found.


----------



## tinkabranc (Jan 5, 2008)

Is your staircase open at the top? What type of floorplan do you have?
You are right, this is a difficult one and is a very popular question.


----------



## moralleper (Jan 5, 2008)

Have you tried to move the cold air down instead of the warm air up?  Warm air is harder to move because it is lighter.  try blowing the cold air down and the pressure difference should cause the warm air to travel up. this works well in my house.  i use a small fan at the top of the stairs on the floor blowing down.  Of course I still have to use a space heater for the kiddies room but they will stay about 60 when the down stairs in 68-70.


----------



## pegdot (Jan 5, 2008)

I think that blowing cold air from the area you are trying to heat towards the stove is your best bet. 

I recently discovered that once I get the air current going in your house-cold air at floor level going towards stove & warm air at ceiling level moving away from stove- that I can cut off the fan and it continues to move on it's own. I use a candle to check the current by holding it up to the top of each doorway and then down next to the floor. When I found a "dead" spot, where the flame was straight up, I knew I needed a fan there. It took a little experimenting but now that I know where I need to put the fan I can get the current going in under 15 minutes for the whole house and turn the fan off. As long as the stove is running the current continues so it's only necessary to turn the fan back on if the stove has been off for a while. 

I have a single story house so I have no idea how well this will work with a two story but I think it's worth a try. Good luck and please, let us know how you make out!


----------



## Fire (Jan 5, 2008)

Sound like the same set up I have, let the stove burn continuous and second floor will eventually catch up. It may take 4-5 hours. My stove never gets turned off and second floor remains approx 3-4 degrees cooler. Adjust temp accordingly.


----------



## slheinlein (Jan 7, 2008)

pegdot said:
			
		

> Can you give us some idea of your floorplan? Like where the stove is and where the stairs are? Are you currently using any fans to move the air?



To those who asked...My home is a traditional colonial style home.  Basically 2 square floors that are 30X40 and another room hanging off the end.  Also, My stove is in the living room in the far left corner of the house.  The stair case is in the middle and faces the front of the house and (not towards the stove).    I have a ceiling fan in the living room where the stove is.  All bedrooms upstairs have ceiling fans.  All fans are currently pushing air upwards.

I've tried a fan at the bottom of the stairs point up and also at the top of the stairs point down (not at the same time ) but not sure either worked that well.  Although its difficult to tell.  My front door is at the bottom of the stairs so i am concerned about pushing cold air from the door upstairs when the fan is at the bottom of the stairs.

I like the candle idea and might try that.  Any other ideas would be great.


----------

